# Excellent customer support for a lost package



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Earlier this year I was expecting a shoe box size package by USPS and it didn't show up on the day I expected. That evening a person who live somewhere else in my town knocked on my door and handed it to me. They left before I could find any information on where they lived.

Steve.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

Woodcraft is the BEST in the business. I have used them for 30 yrs. You have a problem..they fix it with a smile. And right away. Keep gioving them your business. they deserve it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

WoodCraft's customer service is impressive … I've had terrific experience with both their online service, and at the local store (in Appleton, Wisconsin).

-Gerry


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 5, 2012)

An excellent customer service plus quality products equals consumer's full satisfaction.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is good to know there are still a few good companies left.

*SteveMI* I've done that. Probably would have called Fed Ex or UPS, which ever it was, but it was a Friday night and close to Christmas. I thought the guy might need it for a project; it was obviously wood. The address was just a couple of miles from me. So, why not? ;-)


----------



## johnLT (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for passing on your experience. We need to support companies like this or else we are left with companies like Worse Buy, etc. 
With lots of packages delievered every month, USPS is the only shipper I have had problems with. Empty packages delivered! Their response? They will take a report but no responsibility. My support goes to UPS, Fedex, and Ontrack.


----------

